# Trance Music :)



## Ahri (Apr 6, 2012)

This is my latest song, and my channel has many more 

Feel free to check it out and enjoy! 


[video=youtube;eanUp9QwHg8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eanUp9QwHg8&amp;list=UUwscWu0Qs6Bggijsz4si1vg&amp;  index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


My channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/VisionInTrance


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow, these are actually really good.


----------



## Frroat (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice!


----------

